# Police clearance moving from UK to SA



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Im just starting the task of first stage gathering initial info to apply to move from UK to SA, hopefully on a temp/perm residence visa. Along with my SA partner.

All seems regular and straight forward. I noticed that a Police clearance is necessary ( not 100% sure though yet?)

I am concerned that as a teenager ( Im 42 now...So 25 years ago!!) I had several convictions. These however, were for teenage brawls and I was bound over for 2 years to keep the peace for both assault type nature. No prison/fines/ community work or anything etc. (basically just keep out of trouble and that it over with which I did) 

There have been another couple of cautions a few years ago with no recriminations or penalties.

I was entered into a prestigious school of Nursing Uni in london for 3 year training previously and these types of police things mentioned above ( and they are very strict!!!) never posed a problem when they were disclosed and I had mandatory police clearance ( working with children and the infirm its essential)

BUT, I ve never had to deal with immigration offices and am desperate to know anyones experiences with this, or if anyone knows on a more official capacity.....

Im certainly no criminal!! Although disclosing things like this ( I am a boy from the north and unfortunately things like this do happen and are just unfortunate) makes me sound tarnished!!!

Can anyone help my dilemma? Naturally Im seeing the worst case scenario and maybe worrying for no reason. Im so passionate about moving to South Africa, I would be very saddened if something like this got in the way!

Many Thanks guys


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Tonyj

I think you will find that a police clearance for immigration differs from a local report. You have not done time and are not due to do time, that is what will show.Go and ask the old bill as to what the hole thing required is.No harm in asking, "I HOPE" hahaha

mark


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You will need a police clearance for every country where you have stayed longer than 12 months since you were 18 years old.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info...Its very much appreciated. I guess what Im asking...Is a not totally perfectly clear history also acceptable, and if not, like Ive explained ( The few mild spots on my record) Will I be questioned about anything by immigration..If they show concern..OR, just simply decide and decline myself a visa...and not give me any opportunity to explain things, if needs be?

Cheers


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you have a criminal record, you increase the chance of being declined. I have seen petty crimes declined and a murderer approved. My gut feel while reading your message is that you should be fine, depending on which permit you apply for.

There is no way to "explain" your situation. The criminal report or police clearance is a document and is final.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi...Im applying for a Life Partner Visa. ( Think these are for 2 years. Non working Unless I get a work endorsement once there) Then will try for the Permanent Visa ( Once Ive been with my partner for more than 5 years - 9 months after arriving in SA).

Would the type of visa "Make it easier or more difficult regarding a not so squeaky clean record"? Is the type Im going for the best in this case?

Im sure Im just panicking. But any info is better than sitting in the dark imagining the worst!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I can only provide you a gut feel response, that you shouldn't worry. However, in person, in legal practice, I would simply say that I don't know.


----------



## Tonyj (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok thanks for the reply. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Spikes (Feb 17, 2013)

I not sure about SA rules. But the Aus rules used to only care about prison of more than 3 months. I.e. the really serious stuffs. Maybe request your police clearance first and see what, if anything is on the police clearance.


----------

